# Preparing for Fred's surgery 5/1/12!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred is getting Patella surgery on Tues. I was going to wait a month, but due to travel for work, I have to do it sooner. I set up multiple x pens, crates and a recovery room. No matter where I am in my house, he will always be able to see me, with the exception of the bathroom! I wasn't sure how he would react to being confined, but after I set up his x pen, he was scratching to get in it. I put him in and he was content to just relax. He also relaxed in each crate and pen I set up. I put a crate on my bay window, so he can watch the cars and dogs go by Here's me boy pre surgery. Wish him luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All the best to Fred and you hope his surgery is uneventful and he heals quickly. I'll be thinking of you both and what a cool set-up. I crate my Bolonka girl when I go out (too small with Yogi) and all the others will lay in the crate during the day and she will rest in it at times, I never expected them all to use it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good planning Linda, hoping for the best for Freddie. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wishing Fred the best !
We will be thinking of him! :hug:


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Good work, Linda! I'll be watching for your reports!

My Australian Terrier Corazon Twinkletoes had patella surgery - and tore it up when it was ALMOST healed - it had to be done again - OUCH! That was a LOT of years ago, and I think the techniques have been somewhat refined since then.

Also, Corazon was always very excitable, and that didn't help!

It was in the 80's.

Wishing Fred and you lots of luck, also!

Thu, 26 Apr 2012 17:52:16 (PDT)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, Freddy.... your mommy will take fantastic care of you!!! 
praying all goes well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck Sweetie..you will do great! You certainly look like you will be comfortable!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Good work, Linda! I'll be watching for your reports!
> 
> My Australian Terrier Corazon Twinkletoes had patella surgery - and tore it up when it was ALMOST healed - it had to be done again - OUCH! That was a LOT of years ago, and I think the techniques have been somewhat refined since then.
> 
> ...


D

Agh! That's what I worry about. What did she do that cause her to tear it up? Did she run or jump?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will take post op pictures next week. I just cut his hair very short so there's not an extreme difference where they shave him. Plus, this way I won't need to comb him for a couple month! I scalped the boy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I will be thinking of Fred on tuesday Linda. Looks like he has many great suites to recover in.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Fred, you will do great. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Fred do us all a big favor and heal fast so your mom can take you on all those nice long hikes for many more years to come. We love you sweet boy.:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are SUCH a good mom, Linda, thinking of all the ways you can keep Freddie safe, but at the same time, HAPPY, during his recovery! With you looking out for him, I have no doubt that he'll have a good recovery, and be just fine!:hug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck Fred! 

You've made a comfortable, safe place for him to recover Linda. He'll do great


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great Momma, Linda. We wish Fred a great recovery after the surgery. Hope everything goes well. Hugs.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

All the best to you Fred


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck Freddie! I just sent your Momhome with an extra crate and a stroller for you to use while you recuperate! Stay calm & you will heal quickly!
Love,
Auntie Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. I hope the time passes quickly for you both and that his healing is complete and uncomplicated.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I, too, am sending good wishes Freddie's way - that his surgery is uneventful and that he heals well and quickly. Freddie, you are so fortunate to have such a caring Mom who has done everything possible to prepare for your comfort while you heal. Thinking of you, Freddie and Linda.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck, Freddie. Poor boy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys We appreciate you being there for us!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck, Fred!! and, Good luck, Linda!! You seem to be as prepared as one could be. I think it is great that Fred is accommodating to his "new digs." At least when he gets home from the vet he will already be comfortable with the set-up. Great idea (even if it was Fred's idea lol). You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers on Tuesday.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We'll be thinking of you and Fred, too! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Just read this thread about Fred's upcoming surgery. Everyone else covered what I might say, so I will just wish Fred, you, and his doggie siblings the best.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you,Freddie boy!Hope all goes very well,and you have an easy recovery.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Fred.


----------

